# Technical Glitch



## Bro Darren (Dec 25, 2013)

Last night at 1:30am Aussie Time I received an email earthquake notification from USGS. I didn't read it until after I woke up and heart was filled with panic and grief. 




The USGS is very very accurate with its email notifications so I ran to the TV and switched on the news to find stories about Boxing Day Sales. A big rush of relief ran through me.


----------



## Colby K (Dec 25, 2013)

Im from Western Montana so I too am relieved bro.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 26, 2013)

For a magnitude 22 quake you wouldn't need to check email.  You wouldn't even need the news.  As the scale is geometric not linear you could check its validity by noticing if you're in the world or in the afterlife no matter where you are in the world.  The grand architect isn't finished with us yet so no earthquake powerful enough to make the continents no longer recognizable.


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 26, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> For a magnitude 22 quake you wouldn't need to check email.  You wouldn't even need the news.  As the scale is geometric not linear you could check its validity by noticing if you're in the world or in the afterlife no matter where you are in the world.  The grand architect isn't finished with us yet so no earthquake powerful enough to make the continents no longer recognizable.



Oh without a doubt my brother. I was still in that moment of waking up feeling pretty under the weather due to sleeping in a tent with my 4 year old on an air mattress that deflated around 50% and I has not had my morning dose of caffeine.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 26, 2013)

Bro Darren said:


> ... not had my morning dose of caffeine.



"The other vitamin C"  or I call it "morning holy water"!


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 26, 2013)

I love my morning caffeine fix and would hate to image life without it.


----------

